# LFG in Montgomery AL



## Ahrimon (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm an experienced gamer looking to join a group for a regular (or semi-regular) D&D game in Montgomery (to include either base). I've been a part of a DnD game as both a player and part time DM in germany for the last six years.

I prefer "classic" D&D flavor, 3.0/3.5 rules. I prefer a vanilla setting.  More as written than as in generic.  i.e.  FR, Ebberon, GH whatever, I just prefer not to have an encyclopedia o' house rules.

I would be willing to DM on occasion, but honestly I'm not a very good story teller.  I would prefer to get to know everyone before DM'ng though.

I'm available most evenings and weekends.  I prefer a regularly scheduled game, but I'm an adult and understand when games nights have to be cancelled unexpectedly.

I prefer to play with adults who enjoy playing the game (beer & pretzels gaming is fine; personally I like a balance).  Environment is a factor.  I would prefer no smoking at the table (I just quit and don't want the temptation.   ) and definately no drugs (I'll walk the moment I see/smell them.  I'm in the military and a game is not worth my career.).

PM me or post here.

Thanks!


----------

